

Microsoft and Yahoo Agree to Amend Search Partnership - shawndumas
http://info.yahoo.com/press-center/article/microsoft-yahoo-agree-amend-search-130000454.html

======
chollida1
This seems to be the key takeaway:

> First, Yahoo will now have increased flexibility to enhance the search
> experience on any platform, since the partnership is non-exclusive for both
> desktop and mobile.

Bing keeps getting add revenue and yahoo is free to either buy, develop or
partner with another search company in the mid to long term.

It looks like this is business as usual. It was rumored that Microsoft might
have to put up a large chunk of cash to keep this deal. It looks like Yahoo
blinked first here.

> Yahoo will continue to serve Bing ads and search results for a majority of
> its desktop search traffic.

Interesting that they single out desktop traffic and leave out mobile. I'm not
sure if this is microsoft thinking that mobile isn't worth the trouble for add
revenue or if yahoo thinks mobile add revenue is too important/strategic to
give up....

> Microsoft will become the exclusive salesforce for ads delivered by
> Microsoft’s Bing Ads platform, while Yahoo will continue to be the exclusive
> salesforce for Yahoo’s Gemini ads platform.

I'm not entirely sure what they are getting at here. Was yahoo selling bing
ads on Microsoft's behalf before?

~~~
bagacrap
my guess would be that they were showing Bing Ads on Gemini.

------
mathewsimonton
My general sense of the revised partnership doesn't really surprise me. On an
open webinar a while ago a Yahoo! rep seemed particularly passionate about the
Gemini platform and its room for growth while (IIRC) rather vague in response
to questions surrounding Bing ads vs. Gemini. Gemini's early integration with
tools like Marin Software also indicate a strong interest in driving use of
this product.

------
gcb0
Does that means microsoft won again?

if yahoo just got the bing ads from an ad network, they would be paying cents
per click and keeping the rest. with the deal, microsoft is the only source of
ads, and keep a huge chunk.

------
prteja11
I wish they would partner up with duckduckgo. But then, yahoo wouldn't get the
advantage of tracking people for ads.

~~~
icebraining
Microsoft is a provider of search results, while Yahoo and DDG are both
primarily consumers/frontends for search. What kind of partnership would Yahoo
and DDG have, if they don't complement each other?

~~~
prteja11
Microsoft is also a front-end for search - Bing.

DDG has their own algorithms and indexing for providing search results. Not
sure how that partnership would be any different.

